# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Catfishes >  Pleco Tank Setup

## mkoh

appreciate advise on tank setup for keeping pleco (e.g. zebra pleco).
tank size, filteration, lighting, plants(or not), etc
objective to enjoy see them &amp; easy maintenance.

thank you in advance.

----------


## coryfav

hi, zebra plecos are omni, won't harm your plants, so you can have them in a planted tank. :Smile:  

on the setup, i'll leave them to those who've setup zebra species tank. :Angel:  

and welcome to plecomania![ :Grin: ]

----------


## coryfav

oh, some other plecos may harm your aquatic plants.

i've my zebras in a planted tank with my corydoras, no prob. but i can't say the same about my pleco tank, cos i may have to switch to plastic plants (or at least partial) for my plecos soon! :Sad:  

and yes, try to create some hidding space for your plecos, they'll surely thank you. :Wink:

----------


## kunner

Put in lots of drift wood and they will be very happy.

----------


## mkoh

thks, Coryfav &amp;amp; Kunner.
I was thinking of a bare tank with some java-fern on driftwood.
Some queries:-
(1)is lighting necessary to keep pleco in good form ?
(2)need a power-head to maintain strong water current ?
(3)tank bottom, better to bare or a layer of sand(like those used for plant tank)? 
Thanks again.

----------


## small fish

Also in the process to set up a Pleco tank.

Currently have 2 Zebra, 1 Tiger and 1 L128.

Also have 2 small puffer to get rid of the snails.

Problem is always hiding and can't enjoy the view. What type of setup is good that u can view the fishes. Same question that u have, is powerhead necessary.

Cheers

----------


## akoh

> ----------------
> On 7/30/2002 10:34:07 PM 
> 
> thks, Coryfav &amp;amp;amp;amp; Kunner.
> I was thinking of a bare tank with some java-fern on driftwood.
> Some queries:-
> (1)is lighting necessary to keep pleco in good form ?
> (2)need a power-head to maintain strong water current ?
> (3)tank bottom, better to bare or a layer of sand(like those used for plant tank)? 
> ...


Hi mkoh ! it's good to have a bare &amp;quot; PLECO tank &amp;quot; coz' maintenance is low !, like kunner mentioned put in alot of nice drift woods and some neutral rocks. These neutral rocks has duo purposes - it support those drift woods and oso provide a home for ur pleco [ :Grin: ]. IMO avoid buying those Java ferns that are attached to the drift wood by fishing lines coz' the gaps between the fishing lines and drift woods are &amp;quot; death trap &amp;quot; to small pleco especially L046 Zebra !.
1- lighting are not very important, so don't waste $ purchasing X lighting stuffs.
2 - Power head is a MUST, they luv strong current and highly oxidised water , hence put in one or two air stones will be excellent !
3 - Bare bottom ![ :Grin: ] I prefer coz' low maintenance ! and cleaning is a pcs of cake !
Cheers ! [ :Grin: ]

Safe Diving ! 
akoh

----------


## mkoh

thanks, akoh.
nice, to receive advice from the &amp;quot;pleco guru&amp;quot;.
do you stack rocks together to form cave(so called home) for the pleco?
any pics of a typical pleco tank setup for reference?

thanks again &amp;amp; best regards.

----------


## coryfav

goodie, goodie, more and more plecorymaniacs! :Razz:  [ :Grin: ] 

(before i forget, spotted 2 L191 Royal Plecos at Ben/TB last evening. quoted $28, 1 about 2&amp;quot;, other about 2.5&amp;quot;. both same price! spotted 2 snowballs in B328 at lunchtime yesterday, abt 1.5inch and 2inch - $50 each!)

mkoh, plecos don't need strong lights. in fact, they're more active when the tank lights are off. i love to watch my pleco tank after lights-off, with only a little light coming from a &amp;quot;distant&amp;quot; bedroom. the plecos come to the front of the tank, like fridge magnets! :Smile:  then i'll spot a pleco or 2 swimming across the tank, but cannot id cos too dark lah![ :Grin: ] 

small fish, when i moved my plecos from a 2ft tank into a 3ft recently, i put in whatever leftover plants. (they destroyed the rest! :Mad:  ) then i found the tank looked like a concrete playground. but i was happy cos i could spot the plecos quite easily!

but being one who likes to see plants in tanks, i went to buy some plants and after an hour, my plecos &amp;quot;disappeared&amp;quot;!!![:0] anyway, they've started chewing on the softer plants' stems and now a corner of the tank is quite bare. and [:0] , how some of them have grown! :Smile:  ... but i still like plants... :Smug:  ... but i still want to see them...[: :Smile: ] how?[ :Grin: ] 

kunner, i've been going around looking for bigger pieces of driftwood (with no sharp edges) and bogwood, but where to find? :Sad:  have been hunting, but...[ :Embarassed: ] 

yeah, java ferns on driftwoods with too many gaps are death traps indeed! that's why i always check the wood as well as the leaves, when i buy such things. there're some woods which are smooth on the bottom but it's like 1 in 10! then bury the wood partially, if you've gravel...

gravel! i like to have plants, so need to have gravel lah...[: :Smile: ] allen, now you're telling me! yeah, bare bottom tank will be ideal for plecos, cos vacuuming will not be as what i'm experiencing now. but i like plants, leh![:0] [ :Grin: ] 

powerhead... i use a 2026 in my 3ft, already quite strong that it's not even on full blast. so i've no powerhead running. not yet, at least...

cheers!

----------


## coryfav

allen, when will your &amp;quot;pleco open-house&amp;quot; be?[ :Grin: ]

----------


## akoh

> ----------------
> On 7/31/2002 10:53:54 AM 
> 
> do you stack rocks together to form cave(so called home) for the pleco?
> any pics of a typical pleco tank setup for reference?
> 
> thanks again &amp;amp;amp;amp; best regards.
> 
> ----------------


mkoh ! the unique thing about Neutral rocks is that they has holes ( home for plecos), so don't have to stack lah !. Moreover stacking is no no lah ! very risky ! sekali drop !.
Soli I don't have any snapshots to show u but u can visit
www.planetcatfish.com for some reference, Check it out ! cheers [ :Grin: ] 

Safe Diving ! 
akoh

----------


## akoh

> ----------------
> On 7/31/2002 11:07:50 AM 
> 
> allen, when will your &amp;amp;amp;quot;pleco open-house&amp;amp;amp;quot; be?[] 
> ----------------


Flor! oreli open ! admission fee : adult 5 bucks, child below 12 yrs old 3 bucks, student with concession pass 3 bucks [ :Grin: ] [ :Grin: ] [ :Grin: ] 

Safe Diving ! 
akoh

----------


## kunner

> ----------------
> On 7/31/2002 11:18:17 AM 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ----------------
> On 7/31/2002 11:07:50 AM 
> ...


Allen, there is a term call &amp;quot;day light robbery&amp;quot; [ :Grin: ] [ :Grin: ] [ :Grin: ] [ :Grin: ] [ :Grin: ]

----------


## coryfav

allen, i'll bring a packet of Hikari tabs![ :Grin: ]

----------


## mkoh

akoh,

what are Neutral rock? seen, redish brown ones which holes(like sponge).

can I came if there is a &amp;quot;open house&amp;quot;? hope to learn more from you, guru.

thanks.

----------


## tawauboy

neutral rock = volcanic rock???
anyone uses clay flower pots split in halves as crevices for fishes?

----------


## akoh

> ----------------
> On 7/31/2002 12:19:25 PM 
> 
> akoh,
> 
> what are Neutral rock? seen, redish brown ones which holes(like sponge).
> 
> can I came if there is a &amp;amp;amp;quot;open house&amp;amp;amp;quot;? hope to learn more from you, guru.
> 
> ...


mkoh , Neutral rocks are whitish or beige colour and surfaces are smooth ! 
Sure ! just let me the time ! and one more thing ! no lah ! I'm no guru lah ! just someone who is crazy about plecos ! [ :Grin: ] 

Flor !, I do sell Hikari &amp;quot; feeding pack &amp;quot; - 1 buck / pkt ! 
[ :Grin: ] [ :Grin: ] [ :Grin: ] 

Safe Diving !
akoh

----------


## kunner

Allen where u get those rock from???

----------


## akoh

Kunner ! petmart, C328 etc sell them, in fact most lfs sell them ! check it out ! cheers ! [ :Grin: ] 

Safe Diving ! 
akoh

----------


## kunner

> ----------------
> On 7/31/2002 4:07:13 PM 
> 
> Kunner ! petmart, C328 etc sell them, in fact most lfs sell them ! check it out ! cheers ! [] 
> 
> Safe Diving ! 
> akoh 
> ----------------


Thanks buddy, got to get some. Anyway my L046 really like the &amp;quot;bamboo setup&amp;quot;. :Evil:

----------


## akoh

> ----------------
> Thanks buddy, got to get some. Anyway my L046 really like the &amp;amp;amp;quot;bamboo setup&amp;amp;amp;quot;. 
> ----------------


Anytime man !. I'm currently using PVC tubing in my L046 breeding tank ! don't really like the &amp;quot; plastic look &amp;quot; :Sad:  still prefer bamboo ! [ :Grin: ] 

Safe Diving ! 
akoh

----------


## coryfav

hey, remember francis' snowball pic? there's an artificial bamboo which he got from tropical, only $4 but it's a &amp;quot;one-way street&amp;quot;... :Smile:  

no need to go bike &amp;amp; parang, nor use pvc pipe?

----------


## sherchoo

Wah... feel like giving up my idea for a cichlid tank and join the plecomania club.... lol

----------


## akoh

> ----------------
> On 8/1/2002 9:40:01 AM 
> 
> hey, remember francis' snowball pic? there's an artificial bamboo which he got from tropical, only $4 but it's a &amp;amp;amp;quot;one-way street&amp;amp;amp;quot;... 
> 
> no need to go bike &amp;amp;amp;amp; parang, nor use pvc pipe?
> ----------------


Flor ! I still prefer the &amp;quot; real thing &amp;quot; lah ! [ :Grin: ] 
Sherchoo ! you're always welcome ! [ :Grin: ] 

Safe Diving ! 
akoh

----------


## kunner

Allen was at C328 during lunch to check out the natural rock u r saying. The price is damm bloodly exp. They actually sold in kg. 1kg= 4 bucks. I was looking at one pc and guess what's the weight??? 6kg!!!!! The shopkeeper told me only 2 pc left the other pc weight 10kg [ :Knockout: ] [ :Knockout: ] [ :Knockout: ]. I think I will stick back to my bamboo and drift wood. Anyway just find another bamboo plantation near the entrance of PIE from Jalan Bahar but near to bash through some thick plantation. [ :Grin: ] [ :Grin: ]

----------


## akoh

kunner, Yah ! those neutral rock can be quite heavy and X too ! but what to do ! make beli nice decor leh !.
Let me know when u're going &amp;quot; bamboo harvesting &amp;quot; [ :Grin: ], I want some too ! 

Safe Diving ! 
akoh

----------


## coryfav

kunner, allen, i just passed by centrepoint this evening. robinson's using bamboo as part of their window display. 

so after the sales... :Razz:   :Evil:  [ :Grin: ]

----------


## small fish

That's is what I am hunting for- Bamboo.

Kunner- need your help on the location to find the bamboo Used to have a lot last time around Sing but now can't even recall where I see them.

Cheers :Smile:

----------


## kunner

Allen not so soon lah! Just go today and the surrounding plantation is flooded due to the rain. Samll fish, the location bely difficult to tell u. It at the forestation near the entrance of PIE/KJE from Jalan Bahar road. There is some work carry on round there.

----------


## akoh

> ----------------
> On 8/2/2002 12:07:25 AM 
> 
> Allen not so soon lah! Just go today and the surrounding plantation is flooded due to the rain. Samll fish, the location bely difficult to tell u. It at the forestation near the entrance of PIE/KJE from Jalan Bahar road. There is some work carry on round there. 
> ----------------


Ai ya ! army trained one ! no scare one ! Cheong ah ! [ :Grin: ] [ :Grin: ].
Think I know the spots u're referring to ! quite near my office ! will check it out during my &amp;quot; snake time &amp;quot; ! [ :Grin: ]  :Razz:   :Evil:  

Safe Diving ! 
akoh

----------

